# Solving V-Cube 6...



## apwhitelaw (Mar 17, 2009)

So I did the center, then paired the edges, then paired the outer edges.

I figured now I just have to pretty much put together all the sides...I've been able to get one side, but nothing else.

I series of videos I was watching does not have a fourth part yet, and the one by MeMyselfandPi does not really tell me how. He goes from solving the parity errors and then the next part he has everything but the corners solved.

I'm not exactly sure what to do. Any help?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 17, 2009)

Are you solving it like a 3x3?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 17, 2009)

solve like 3x3, unless you get parity, if so, use 4x4-like algs to finish.


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I know I solve it like a 3x3, but still not really sure what to do...


I have all the centers and all the edges complete...what do I do with them?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 17, 2009)

turning only the outer layers, solve it like a 3x3, considering the centers like one 3x3 center and the edge groups like one 3x3 edge.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretend that the 4 inside layers were all fused into one layer and turn the very outer edges only. You do know how to solve a 3x3, right?


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 17, 2009)

oh...now is see. You means like pretend like its a 3x3 you just picked up that was scrambled?

cause when i first thought of it i thought it meant like solve it like when your finishing it, not from the beginning


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, with the centers solved and all 12 super-edges solved (4 cubies in each edge), then pretend you have a scrambled 3x3 cube and turn just the outer layers.

Just as you finish the first 2 layers, see if you have an odd number of super-edges flipped. If so, use the 4x4 OLL parity fix. During the PLL phase, you may have only 2 things that need swapping. Use a 4x4 PLL parity fix for that.

4x4 OLL parity fix: Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2.
For 6x6, treat Rw as 3 slices from R face. If you only want to flip the super-edge without other effects and slightly slower execution, then just do the 2 inner slices next to R but not including R. (However you treat Rw, treat Lw in the same fashion.)

4x4 PLL parity fix: r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2.
Here r2 means only the inner slice near R rotated 180 degrees. Likewise for u.


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright...seeing as I haven't had a regular 3x3 for a while, I forgot what to do when I got to the fish.

And now I think I have some H pattern, but I've never used it before, and I'm not 100% sure its what I have since its kinda hard to tell with a 6x6.

Any that can tell me where to go from here? I looked around for a tutorial but it didnt help.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

H pattern? Try R U R' U' R' Rw U R U' Rw'

Fish pattern is R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 17, 2009)

Learn to solve a 3x3 before you try to solve a 6x6


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> Learn to solve a 3x3 before you try to solve a 6x6



LOL! Just what I was thinking. I think my earlier advice on 4x4 parity fixes is too advanced for the stage he is at now.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm gonna have to agree, if you can pair edges, you should be able to figure out how to solve the rest of a 6x6 (except parity if you don't know it.)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

have you ever solved a 4x4? or 5x5? if you can solve a 4x4 then you can pretty much do any big cube. 5x5 helps because you know the edge parity


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry but what is Rw?





If you guys listened before, you would have realized I said I had a cube that I solved all the time, but since I lost it, I have not cubed in a long time, and I forgot the method.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

Rw means a wide turn of the right side, meaning turn all the other layers besides the L layer along with the R side in that direction. In the case that Emerson gave, it would literally mean turn the 5 layers (all but L) as an R turn.


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 18, 2009)

And why not just say L? But whatever.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

because it would be an L and then a cube rotation


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Because for L you would also need to rotate the cube with X. So its either Rw or L x.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

Because then I would have to perform it R U R' U' R' L x U R U' L' x' I could use F moves but the way I wrote it is faster....


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, there are many different ways you could right the same algorithm with cube rotations... but either way we'd still have to explain what x is or what Rw is. It's standard notation.


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh....at first I was like wtf why would I need x, but now I know what you mean.

But I used that algorithm on the H and it seemed to flip around to edges, that is it. Like I have four paired edges on the top piece, and two of the sides of paired edges have now been flipped around, so it made blues the blues on the front and right side....is this what should have happened?

Sorry for my noob knowledge....I am fairly new to cubing....I've only ever done a 3x3.......


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

It should have solved it if we understood the situation correctly, maybe you preformed it from the wrong orientation of the U face. As long as the centers are solve and all the edges are paired, just solve it you would solve it like a 3x3, really... its the same.


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok well it did not solve it, but I realized I had some parity errors that I had to fix.

I'm guessing what I have now is just more parity errors, but I'm not sure how to fix it.

The top and bottom are complete, and the only thing that are wrong are the top rows on all of the sides. The edge pair of (yellow is my top) green/yellow and orange/yellow are on their correct side, but the with the red/yellow and blue/yellow, then are in the opposite spots, and I'm not sure how to fix it since they are adjacent instead of on opposite sides.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 18, 2009)

Is the top all yellow (oriented) or are 2 edges still flipped? At first don't worry about their place, at the moment you need to flip all remaining edges that are still not oriented.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Is the top all yellow (oriented) or are 2 edges still flipped? At first don't worry about their place, at the moment you need to flip all remaining edges that are still not oriented.



No, I think he's just describing the adjacent edge PLL parity. 

Hold it the blue face on front and red on the right, then do R' U R U, then do the regular opposite edge parity then undo those moves. So (R' U R U) Parity fix (U' R' U' R)


----------



## apwhitelaw (Mar 19, 2009)

Although I did not know it, your method helped me Ellis. I thought you were just saying that was the parity fix, when you were actually saying do(R' U R U) then do Parity fix then do (U' R' U' R). I found it on the V-Cube website.

anyway, I got all the way done with it and everything was good except two opposite corners need to be switched. I thought it was from me putting it back together wrong, so I took it apart somewhat, and switched the two corners, and it was fine. So I scrambled and solved again, but I still have 2 opposite corners that need to be switched. How do I do that? 

The method I learned switches the position of 3 of the corners, and I only need to change two of them.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 19, 2009)

by opposite you mean

OXO
XXX
XXX (as if it were a 3x3)

right?

if you have 2 opposite corners that need to be switched, you have a pll parity with a t perm. do the pll parity alg and then the t permutation and youll it should be done. (or depending on the way you have the cube positioned, you might get an f perm)((im assuming your using Fredrich?))


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not how you put it in. The corner switched is called parity. Just do a T perm or F perm to solve the corners, then do:

3R2 R2 U2 3R2 R2 3U2 3R2 R2 3U2 U2

(the 3 at the beginning of each move represents how many layers in that you turn the cube)

Or if you have only 2 edges switched across from eachother use that alg which one of the swapped edges in front.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It's not how you put it in. The corner switched is called parity. Just do a T perm or F perm to solve the corners, then do:
> 
> 3R2 R2 U2 3R2 R2 3U2 3R2 R2 3U2 U2
> 
> ...



that works too


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2009)

So... you're trying to solve the 6x6 with reduction... but you can't reliably solve the 3x3?

I'm sorry you lost your cube, but there are plenty of computer cubes out there... and you could always practice 3x3 on the 6x6 by just turning the outer layers.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

Wait...somebody lost a cube?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Wait...somebody lost a cube?


lol, where were you when everyone was getting mad that he was asking how to solve a 6x6 without knowing how to solve a 3x3?


apwhitelaw said:


> If you guys listened before, you would have realized I said I had a cube that I solved all the time, but since I lost it, I have not cubed in a long time, and I forgot the method.


----------

